# My trap door snails and there clutches of eggs



## Bettawhisperer

Here are some pictures of my Trap Door snails and there clutches of eggs. They will deposit there eggs about water anyplace that is dry. Here you can see in one picture they are above the water line. In the other picture they laid them up under the tank hood.


----------



## Pandapop

I had 4 Japanese Trapdoor snails that I ordered from Live Aquaria, (unfortunately they all died due to FedEx shipping delays) and I read around that they were live-bearing snails? Is it just the 'Japanese' variety to are livebearers?


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Yes I believe you're right. Mine are Mystery snails also known as Apple snails.


----------



## Pandapop

I'm considering getting some mystery snails... we have a clown loach that would enjoy a small snail if they breed easily enough. He's very picky about what he eats, and was spoiled (unintentionally) at my LFS (they had hundreds of pin-sized snails).


----------



## Corwin

Apple snails don't stay small for long, you would be better off with run of the mill pond snails.

As far as I know all variations of apple snail are egg layers


----------



## Bettawhisperer

These are pond snails. They stay in my Koi pond all summer.


----------



## Corwin

No I mean regular run of the mill pond snails like what you get accidentaly from the lfs or can find in a local stream. Not to be mistaken with apple, gold, mystery, ramshorn, nerite, trumpet, assassin, or rabbit snails.


----------

